# Lip Augmentation and Buttock Augmentation CPT codes



## Jarant (May 17, 2011)

I am trying to find cpt codes for Lip Augmentation and Buttock Augmentation.  I am not sure if I should use an unlisted code for these.

Thanks,
Jenny, CPC


----------



## valarn (May 19, 2011)

I have never done plastic surgery coding, but what about the 11950-11954 codes? That is for injecting materials (like Botox?)  or if you are augmenting by a tissue expander you could use 11960.


----------



## Jarant (May 20, 2011)

Thank you so much.  I will look at these codes.

Jenny,CPC


----------

